# Πρωτοβουλία Μεταφραστών – Επιμελητών - Εγγραφή νέων μελών - Επόμενη συνάντηση: 21 Φεβρουαρίου 2010 (18:00)



## curry (Jan 20, 2009)

Έλαβα αυτό σήμερα, αφορά περισσότερο όσους εργάζονται στις εκδόσεις. 

http://prwtobouliametafrastwnepimelitwn.blogspot.com


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2009)

Παιδιά, αν έχει πάει κανείς στην πρώτη συνάντηση θα ήθελα πολύ να μάθω τι ειπώθηκε με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.
Στη συνέχεια και επί τροχάδην το εξής:


> 8. Το ζήτημα της απόδοσης του ΦΠΑ στην Εφορία. Επισημάνθηκε ότι σε κανένα άλλο κράτος της ΕΕ δεν υπάρχει παρόμοια αξίωση από το κράτος. Το έργο της μετάφρασης είναι πνευματικό έργο και δεν πρέπει να εμπίπτει στο καθεστώς του ΦΠΑ.


Αυτό για ποιο σκοπό θα μας ενδιέφερε; Ο ΦΠΑ είναι φόρος που πληρώνεται από τον εργοδότη, στην προκειμένη από τον εκδότη. Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος για τον οποίο θα έπρεπε να εξαιρεθούν οι μεταφραστές/επιμελητές;



> 9. Θίχτηκαν επίσης θέματα ασφάλισης (ΤΕΒΕ), που μάλλον θα μας απασχολήσουν αρκετά στο μέλλον, καθώς και το ανήκουστο μέτρο της περαίωσης!


Η περαίωση (που αλλιώς θα την έλεγα αλλά ένεκα που είμαστε σοβαρό μεταφραστικό φόρουμ, σαν δεν ντρέπεται η εφορία) είναι φορολογικό μέτρο που αφορά όλους τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς ακριβώς ένας σύλλογος μεταφραστών θα μπορούσε να ζητήσει την εξαίρεσή (; ) του.

Κατά τα άλλα, καλά και σοφά τα περισσότερα, ιδίως η προσπάθεια ορισμού κατώτατων τιμών.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 20, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό για ποιο σκοπό θα μας ενδιέφερε; Ο ΦΠΑ είναι φόρος που πληρώνεται από τον εργοδότη, στην προκειμένη από τον εκδότη. Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος για τον οποίο θα έπρεπε να εξαιρεθούν οι μεταφραστές/επιμελητές;



Δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το σκεπτικό τους, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι ο ΦΠΑ επιβαρύνει τη μετάφραση εν γένει. Άλλο είναι ο πελάτης να θέλει μια μετάφραση και να σκέφτεται ότι θα του κοστίσει π.χ. 100€ + ΦΠΑ και άλλο 100€ σκέτα. Αν δεν υπήρχε ΦΠΑ, θα υπήρχε μεγαλύτερη ελευθερία κινήσεων και για τους μεταφραστές (διεκδίκηση υψηλότερων αμοιβών λόγω χαμηλότερου συνολικού μεταφραστικού κόστους) και για την μεταφραστική αγορά εν γένει.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2009)

Εγώ ξέρω ότι ο ΦΠΑ που πληρώνεις σε υπηρεσίες εκπίπτει από τα έξοδά σου όταν είσαι εταιρεία, άρα στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ο εκδότης δεν τον πληρώνει. Λάθος έχω καταλάβει;


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 20, 2009)

Palavra said:


> όταν είσαι εταιρεία,



Όταν είσαι εταιρεία.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 20, 2009)

Ο ΦΠΑ στο δελτίο παροχής προφανώς είναι ένας ακόμα τρόπος να έχει έσοδα το κράτος και από την παροχή υπηρεσιών. Εγώ κόβω δελτίο στην εταιρεία στην οποία παρέχω τις -πνευματικές, ελπίζω- υπηρεσίες μου και εισπράττω ένα ΦΠΑ που αποδίδω στο κράτος, αφαιρώντας τον ΦΠΑ που αντιστοιχεί στις τυχόν αγορές που έχω κάνει. Αν δεν υπήρχε ο ΦΠΑ, πιθανόν θα διεκδικούσα καλύτερη αμοιβή για τις υπηρεσίες μου. Αλλά τότε, το κράτος κλέφτης *θα* γίνει;  
(λέμε και καμιά χαζομάρα να περνάει η ώρα...)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος για τον οποίο θα έπρεπε να εξαιρεθούν οι μεταφραστές/επιμελητές;


Αν πρόκειται για μεταφραστές και επιμελητές βιβλίων (που δεν είναι και λίγοι), εφημερίδων και περιοδικών, ίσως να υπάρχει κάποια λογική βάση — διότι τα προαναφερθέντα είδη από τη στιγμή που παραδώσει το κείμενό του ο μεταφραστής και ο επιμελητής, αρχής γενομένης από τη στοιχειοθεσία και μέχρι να λάβουν την τελική υλική μορφή τους, υπόκεινται σε μειωμένο συντελεστή ΦΠΑ (4,5% έναντι 19%). Ο νόμος αντιλαμβάνεται ότι το πνευματικό έργο πρέπει να επιβαρύνεται με 19% ΦΠΑ, ενώ όλα όσα ακολουθούν και έχουν υλική διάσταση με 4,5%.

*Δ.Υ.Ο. 1099501/4456/877/0014/ΠΟΛ.1217/15.9.1989*

Στη συνέχεια της Π.8496/1371/31.12.1986 τηλεγραφικής διαταγής μας και με αφορμή ερωτήματα που μας υποβλήθηκαν σχετικά με το πιο πάνω θέμα που αντιμετωπίστηκε από ορισμένες οικονομικές εφορίες και επιχειρήσεις με διαφορετικό τρόπο, σας πληροφορούμε τα ακόλουθα για τη σωστή και ομοιόμορφη εφαρμογή των σχετικών διατάξεων του ΦΠΑ:

1. Οπως ορίζεται από τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 5 παρ. 3 περ. β' του ν.1642/1986, ως παράδοση αγαθών θεωρείται, μεταξύ άλλων και η εκτέλεση εργασιών παραγωγής ή κατασκευής ή συναρμολόγησης κινητών αγαθών με σύμβαση μίσθωσης έργου από υλικά και αντικείμενα που παραδίδονται από τον εργοδότη στον εργολάβο για το σκοπό αυτόν, ανεξάρτητα αν ο εργολάβος χρησιμοποιεί και δικά του υλικά.

2. Εξάλλου, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του Παραρτήματος ΙΙ/Λ' παράγραφοι 70 και 97 του ν.1642/86 που τροποποιήθηκαν προστέθηκαν αντίστοιχα, με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 5 του ν.1676/1986, ο συντελεστής 6% του ΦΠΑ για τα βιβλία, τις εφημερίδες και τα περιοδικά μειώνεται κατά 50%, δηλ. από 6% σε 3%.

3. Οπως είναι γνωστό, για την εκτύπωση των βιβλίων, περιοδικών, εφημερίδων και άλλων εντύπων με το σύγχρονο εκτυπωτικό σύστημα offset, απαιτούνται προηγούμενα πολλές επί μέρους εργασίες, όπως η φωτοσύνθεση, η χρωμοανάλυση, το μοντάζ, η φωτομεταφορά και μια σειρά από άλλες εργασίες, πολλές από τις οποίες οι εκτυπωτικές μονάδες αναθέτουν σε τρίτους, ανεξάρτητους επιχειρηματίες (φασόν).
Οι ανωτέρω δηλαδή εργασίες είναι απαραίτητες προεργασίες για την εκτύπωση και αποτελούν μέρος της όλης διαδικασίας για την παραγωγή των βιβλίων, των περιοδικών κ.λπ.

4. Υστερα από όσα αναφέρονται στις προηγούμενες παραγράφους, οι ενδιάμεσες εργασίες που γίνονται για λογαριασμό τρίτων (φασόν) και αποβλέπουν στην παραγωγή βιβλίων περιοδικών ή εφημερίδων, υπάγονται στο ΦΠΑ με το μειωμένο συντελεστή 3% που προβλέπεται για το τελικό προϊόν.

5. Ετσι, σύμφωνα με τα ανωτέρω, θα υπαχθούν στο ΦΠΑ με το μειωμένο συντελεστή 3% οι πιο κάτω ενδεικτικά αναφερόμενες εργασίες, με την προϋπόθεση ότι αυτές αποτελούν μέρος της παραγωγικής διαδικασίας βιβλίων, περιοδικών και εφημερίδων:
- Οι εργασίες του γραφίστα, του μακετίστα και του κασσετίστα (επιμελητή έκδοσης).
- Η φωτοστοιχειοθεσία ή φωτοσύνθεση, δηλ. η μεταφορά τους προς εκτύπωση κειμένου σε ειδικό ευαίσθητο φωτογραφικό χαρτί (μπαστούνια ή χρωμώ).
- Η χρωματολιθογράφηση, δηλ. η αναπαραγωγή του κειμένου, της εικόνας κ.λπ. σε φιλμς.
- Η χρωμοανάλυση, (όταν πρόκειται για εικόνες), δηλ. ο διαχωρισμός των χρωμάτων που γίνεται σε φιλμς γραφικών τεχνών χωριστά για κάθε χρώμα (μπλε, κίτρινο, κόκκινο και μαύρο).
- Το μοντάζ των φιλμς για την κανονική σειρά των σελίδων και την ακρίβεια των χρωμάτων.
- Η φωτομεταφορά ή μεταφορά, δηλ. η αποτύπωση των φιλμς πάνω σε πλάκες (φύλλα) αλουμινίου με φωτοευπαθή επιφάνεια.
- Τα μεταλλικά κλισέ, που χρησιμοποιούνται ακόμη στην κλασσική τυπογραφία (τυπογραφία παλιού τύπου).
- Οι εργασίες που αφορούν τη βιβλιοδεσία ως ενδιάμεσης εργασίας για την παραγωγή βιβλίων, περιοδικών ή εφημερίδων, όπως π.χ. δίπλωμα δεκαεξασέλιδων, σύνθεση, ράψιμο κτλ.
- Οι εργασίες πλαστικοποίησης βιβλίων, εφημερίδων και περιοδικών.

6. Αντίθετα, όταν οι ανωτέρω εργασίες που γίνονται φασόν, δεν αποβλέπουν στην εκτύπωση βιβλίων, περιοδικών ή εφημερίδων, αλλά στην εκτύπωση άλλου είδους εντύπων, εξακολουθούν να υπάγονται στο ΦΠΑ με το συντελεστή που προβλέπεται για το έντυπο αυτό που τελικά εκτυπώνεται. Ετσι π.χ. οι ενδιάμεσες φασόν εργασίες που γίνονται για την εκτύπωση διαφημιστικών εντύπων, μπλοκ τιμολογίων, μπλοκ αποδείξεων και τιμοκαταλόγων, υπάγονται στο ΦΠΑ με συντελεστή 6% που προβλέπεται για τα έντυπα αυτά ή 16% αν οι ενδιάμεσες αυτές φασόν εργασίες γίνονται για την εκτύπωση ευχετήριων καρτών, αγγελτηρίων γάμου ή λογιστικών καρτελών κτλ.

7. Ανακεφαλαιώνοντας τα πιο πάνω, σημειώνουμε ότι οι φασόν εργασίες των παραγράφων 5 και 6 της παρούσας εγκυκλίου αναφέρονται ενδεικτικά και ότι στο μειωμένο συντελεστή 3% υπάγονται οι ενδιάμεσες φασόν εργασίες που είναι απαραίτητες για την παραγωγή (έκδοση) βιβλίων, περιοδικών και εφημερίδων.
Οι επιχειρήσεις που τυχόν έχουν καταβάλλει για τις πιο πάνω φασόν εργασίες ΦΠΑ με συντελεστή μεγαλύτερο, δεν μπορούν να τον αναζητήσουν.

8. Διευκρινίζουμε εδώ, ότι οι τυχόν εργασίες που ακολουθούν χρονικά την έκδοση βιβλίων, περιοδικών και εφημερίδων και έχουν σκοπό τη διευκόλυνση της κυκλοφορίας και πώλησης των εντύπων αυτών, όπως π.χ. η συσκευασία βιβλίων και περιοδικών σε πλαστικά σακουλάκια, δεν έχουν σχέση με την παραγωγική διαδικασία και κατά συνέπεια δεν υπάγονται στο συντελεστή 3%, αλλά στον κανονικό.

9. Τέλος, διευκρινίζουμε ότι η παρούσα εγκύκλιος διαταγή μας αφορά αποκλειστικά το συντελεστή του ΦΠΑ και δεν επηρεάζει την κρίση για την υπαγωγή επιχείρησης στις διατάξεις της απόφασής μας Π.2869/2389/ΠΟΛ.137/4.3.1987, που αναφέρεται στη χωρίς ΦΠΑ αγορά επενδυτικών αγαθών και διευκρινίστηκε με την εγκύκλιο διαταγή Π.5246/2049/ΠΟΛ.250/24.8.1988.



*Δ.Υ.Ο. 1001442/78/22/Α0014/ΠΟΛ.1002/10.1.1994*

Με αφορμή ερωτήματα που μας υποβλήθηκαν και επειδή διαπιστώθηκε ότι, δημιουργήθηκαν προβλήματα στις επιχειρήσεις αλλά και στις Δ.Ο.Υ. ως προς την ερμηνεία και εφαρμογή της εγκυκλίου 1097933/5235/1642/ΠΟΛ.1218/7.10.92 σας πληροφορούμε τα ακόλουθα για τη σωστή και ομοιόμορφη εφαρμογή των σχετικών διατάξεων.

1. Σύμφωνα με την περ. β' της παραγράφου 3 του άρθρου 5 του ν.1642/1986, όπως ισχύει, λογίζεται ως παράδοση αγαθού η εκτέλεση εργασιών παραγωγής, κατασκευής, συναρμολόγησης κινητών αγαθών με σύμβαση μίσθωσης έργου από υλικά και αντικείμενα που παραδίδονται από τον εργοδότη στον εργολάβο για το σκοπό αυτό, ανεξάρτητα αν ο εργολάβος χρησιμοποιεί και δικά του υλικά.

2. Εξάλλου, σύμφωνα με την παρ. 47 του Παραρτήματος ΙΙΙ/Α Αγαθά του ν.1642/1986, όπως τροποποιήθηκε και ισχύει, ο συντελεστής 8% του Φ.Π.Α. για τα βιβλία, περιοδικά και εφημερίδες μειώνεται κατά 50%.

3. Η παραγωγική διαδικασία για την έκδοση βιβλίων, περιοδικών και εφημερίδων συνίσταται από πολλές επί μέρους εργασίες, οι οποίες πραγματοποιούνται ή από μία επιχείρηση ή ορισμένες εξ' αυτών ανατίθενται σε ανεξάρτητες επιχειρήσεις.
Οι αναγκαίες για την παραγωγή, των πιο πάνω εντύπων εργασίες που ανατίθενται σε τρίτους, παρότι δεν παραδίδεται από αυτές το τελικό προϊόν, επειδή αποτελούν αναγκαίο τμήμα της παραγωγικής διαδικασίας και συνιστούν απαραίτητες επί μέρους παραδόσεις αγαθών που συνδέονται άμεσα με την παράδοση των πιο πάνω εντύπων, συνιστούν "φασόν" εργασία των εντύπων αυτών, στην περίπτωση που γίνονται με υλικά του εργοδότη, ανεξάρτητα αν ο εργολάβος χρησιμοποιεί και δικά του υλικά.
Συνεπώς οι αναγκαίες εργασίες που εκτελούνται κατά τον πιο πάνω αναφερόμενο τρόπο, υπάγονται στο συντελεστή Φ.Π.Α. που υπάγεται και το τελικό προϊόν.

4. Υστερα από τα αναφερόμενα στις προηγούμενες παραγράφους, στο μειωμένο συντελεστή 4% υπάγονται:
α) η έκδοση ή η επανέκδοση βιβλίων, εφημερίδων και περιοδικών που πραγματοποιείται από εκδοτικές επιχειρήσεις, οι οποίες αναλαμβάνουν ολόκληρο το πακέτο παραγωγής των εντύπων αυτών, ανεξάρτητα αν οι επί μέρους εργασίες ανατίθενται σε άλλες επιχειρήσεις και
β) η εργολαβική εκτέλεση των πιο κάτω περιοριστικά αναφερομένων εργασιών, οι οποίες θεωρούνται αναγκαίες για την παραγωγική διαδικασία.
- στοιχειοθεσία (ανεξάρτητα αν γίνεται με παραδοσιακά ή σύγχρονα μέσα)
- σελιδοποίηση
- φιλμοποίηση (φωτογράφηση κειμένου, χρωμοανάλυση)
- μοντάζ
- εκτύπωση (ανεξάρτητα αν γίνεται με σύγχρονο τρόπο ή με πιεστήριο επίπεδο)
- βιβλιοδεσία
- πλαστικοποίηση εξωφύλλου

5. Αντίθετα, όλες οι άλλες εργασίες που δεν αναφέρονται στην παρ. 4 της παρούσας εγκυκλίου, έστω και αν συμβάλλουν στην παραγωγή των πιο πάνω εντύπων, δε λογίζονται ως παραδόσεις αγαθών, αλλά συνιστούν ανεξάρτητες υπηρεσίες που υπάγονται στον οικείο συντελεστή Φ.Π.Α., εκτός εάν παρέχονται μαζί με κάποια υπηρεσία από τις αναφερόμενες στην παρ. 4 και συντιμολογούνται, οπότε υπάγονται στον ίδιο μειωμένο συντελεστή 4%.

6. Το ίδιο ισχύει κατ' αναλογία και στην περίπτωση έκδοσης των λοιπών εντύπων, τα οποία υπάγονται στο χαμηλό συντελεστή Φ.Π.Α. 8%.

7. Η ισχύς της παρούσας εγκυκλίου αρχίζει από 1.2.94 και από την ημερομηνία αυτή παύει να ισχύει η σχετική με το θέμα εγκύκλιος 1097933/5235/1602/ΠΟΛ.1218/7.10.1992, καθώς και κάθε διοικητική λύση που είναι αντίθετη με το περιεχόμενο της παρούσας.


----------



## pit (Jan 20, 2009)

Δεν πήγα στην πρώτη συνάντηση, αλλά ενδιαφέρομαι να πάω στη δεύτερη.

Φαντάζομαι πως είναι δωρεάν η συμμετοχή. Όποιος ξέρει κάτι, ας με διαφωτίσει.


----------



## zephyrous (Jan 20, 2009)

Εννοείται ότι είναι δωρεάν. Το συγκεκριμένο σωματείο λειτουργεί ανιδιοτελώς.


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό για ποιο σκοπό θα μας ενδιέφερε; Ο ΦΠΑ είναι φόρος που πληρώνεται από τον εργοδότη, στην προκειμένη από τον εκδότη. Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος για τον οποίο θα έπρεπε να εξαιρεθούν οι μεταφραστές/επιμελητές;


Να συμπληρώσω αυτό που είπε ο Zaz στο σχόλιό του, λέγοντας ότι, καθώς ο εκδότης πουλάει με 4,75% ΦΠΑ, ενώ αγοράζει τις υπηρεσίες του μεταφραστή ή της επιμελήτριας με 19%, βρίσκεται μονίμως με πιστωτικό υπόλοιπο στο τέλος του χρόνου, αλλά η εφορεία δεν του επιστρέφει τα χρήματα παρά του τα μεταφέρει στο επόμενο έτος. Αν η εκδότρια επιμείνει, μπορεί να έχει "άλλου είδους μπλεξίματα με την εφορεία στο μέλλον"... Έτσι απλά. Οπότε, χρόνο με το χρόνο το πιστωτικό υπόλοιπο μεγαλώνει, μα ο εκδότης δεν θα το εισπράξει ποτέ.



Palavra said:


> Η περαίωση (που αλλιώς θα την έλεγα αλλά ένεκα που είμαστε σοβαρό μεταφραστικό φόρουμ, σαν δεν ντρέπεται η εφορία) είναι φορολογικό μέτρο που αφορά όλους τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς ακριβώς ένας σύλλογος μεταφραστών θα μπορούσε να ζητήσει την εξαίρεσή (; ) του.


Μήπως εννοούν "να ενώσει ο σύλλογος τη φωνή του με τις φωνές των άλλων επαγγελματιών για την κατάργησή του";


----------



## Buechner (Jan 27, 2009)

*Φωνή από το υπερπέραν*

Φίλες και φίλοι γεια χαρά. Η προχθεσινή συνάντηση της Πρωτοβουλίας είχε μεγάλη επιτυχία, ήρθε πολύς κόσμος και ανταλλάξαμε ένα σωρό απόψεις. Σκοπός μας δεν είναι να περιοριστούμε στον χώρο των εκδόσεων, αλλά να δημιουργήσουμε έναν όσο το δυνατόν πιο μαζικό και διευρυμένο φορέα όπου θα έχουν θέση όλοι όσοι εργάζονται ως μεταφραστές ή επιμελητές, είτε πρόκειται για κύρια είτε για δευτερεύουσα απασχόληση. Η επόμενη συνάντηση έχει οριστεί για τις 15 Φεβρουαρίου. Στο μεταξύ μπορείτε να μπείτε στο blog, αν θέλετε να διαβάσετε τα πρακτικά της Κυριακής 25/01/2009.


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση, Buechner, και καλώς όρισες!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 27, 2009)

Buechner said:


> Στο μεταξύ μπορείτε να μπείτε στο blog, αν θέλετε να διαβάσετε τα πρακτικά της Κυριακής 25/01/2009.



Και η διεύθυνση του blog;


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Και η διεύθυνση του blog;



Βρίσκεται στο πρώτο ποστ του νήματος.


----------



## Constantina (Jan 30, 2009)

Καλημέρα!

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ κάτι στο ψήσιμο... καλό θα ήταν να έρθουν και μέλη επαγγελματικών ομάδων που δεν έχουν φορέα να τους εκπροσωπεί, π.χ. υποτιτλιστές. Βασικό θέμα της συνάντησης θα είναι το καταστατικό του φορέα που διαμορφωθεί.


----------



## Buechner (Jan 31, 2009)

*υποτιτλιστές*

Σκοπός μας είναι να εντάξουμε στα μέλη του συλλόγου και τους υποτιτλιστές. Και ο υποτιτλισμός είναι μεταφραστικό έργο. Θεωρώ ότι είναι λίγο πολύ αδιάφορο τι είδους κείμενο μεταφράζει ή επιμελείται ο καθένας. Ούτως ή άλλως, από καιρού εις καιρόν, τυχαίνει να μεταπηδούμε από τη μία ιδιότητα στην άλλη.


----------



## Buechner (Feb 10, 2009)

*Ημ/νία επόμενης συνάντησης*

ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ

Η Πρωτοβουλία Μεταφραστών και Επιμελητών
καλεί όλους τους συναδέλφους

την Κυριακή 15 Φεβρουαρίου 2009

και ώρα 17:00

στην επόμενη ανοιχτή συνάντηση,
η οποία θα φιλοξενηθεί εκτάκτως στα γραφεία
της ΜΚΟ «Πολίτες εν δράσει»,
Εμμανουήλ Μπενάκη 93-95,
προκειμένου να συζητήσουμε το σχέδιο του καταστατικού
και να προχωρήσουμε σε ίδρυση συλλόγου.
Παρακαλείστε όλοι να έχετε διαβάσει το καταστατικό, το οποίο μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε από το blog μας.

http://prwtobouliametafrastwnepimelitwn.blogspot.com/


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2009)

Συνημμένο το καταστατικό.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2009)

Καλημέρα σας. Διέγραψα κάποια μηνύματα, άσχετα προς τους σκοπούς της Πρωτοβουλίας (αλλά διασωσμένα στο συνημμένο PDF). Ενημέρωση για τη συνάντηση θα ακολουθήσει στο μπλογκ 
http://prwtobouliametafrastwnepimelitwn.blogspot.com .


----------



## Buechner (Mar 4, 2009)

ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ
Η Πρωτοβουλία Μεταφραστών και Επιμελητών
καλεί όλους τους συναδέλφους

την Κυριακή 8 Μαρτίου 2009

και ώρα 18:00

στην επόμενη ανοιχτή συνάντηση,
η οποία θα φιλοξενηθεί στα γραφεία
του Συλλόγου Υπαλλήλων Βιβλίου-Χάρτου, 
Λόντου 6 (β' όροφος), Εξάρχεια
προκειμένου να συνεχίσουμε τη συζήτηση για την έγκριση του καταστατικού.

Το σχέδιο καταστατικού μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε από το blog μας.

http://prwtobouliametafrastwnepimelitwn.blogspot.com/


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με το ιστολόγιο της Πρωτοβουλίας, η επόμενη συνάντηση ορίστηκε να γίνει:

*την Κυριακή 22 Μαρτίου 2009
και ώρα 15:30 μ.μ.*

Θα φιλοξενηθεί
στο Booze Cooperativa,
Κολοκοτρώνη 57 (α' όροφος), Σύνταγμα

Χάρτης (για τους επαρχιώτες)

Η συνάντηση (της Πρωτοβουλίας) θα κρατήσει το αργότερο ως τις 8.00 μ.μ.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 20, 2009)

To No. 57 της Κολοκοτρώνη είναι πολύ πιο κοντά στο Μοναστηράκι παρά στο Σύνταγμα. Αυτοί που θα πάνε με μετρό να το έχουν υπόψη τους. Βγαίνεις από το μετρό στην Αθηνάς, περνάς απέναντι, κατηφορίζεις προς Ομόνοια, στρίβεις δεξιά στον δεύτερο δρόμο που είναι η Βορέου, που συνεχίζεται κάπως τεθλασμένα στην Κολοκοτρώνη. 

Με την ευκαιρία, ανακάλυψα ότι οι χάρτες του Γκουγκλ ξεκόλλησαν πια από τις παρόδους και τις ακτές, αλλά τα μπέρδεψαν με τις λεωφόρους και τις πλατείες: λεωφόρος η Ερμού, λεωφόρος η Αδριανού, πλατεία η Μητροπόλεως, λεωφόρος η Ομόνοια.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2009)

Σημειωτέον ότι την Κυριακή δεν θα έχει ΗΣΑΠ για Ομόνοια ή Μοναστηράκι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2009)

Μας καλάρεσε το Booze και ας μας διώχνουν νωρίς (ή ίσως _επειδή_ μας διώχνουν νωρίς). Οπότε εκεί θα γίνει και η επόμενη συνάντηση της Πρωτοβουλίας:

Η Πρωτοβουλία Μεταφραστών και Επιμελητών
καλεί όλους τους συναδέλφους

*την Κυριακή 5 Απριλίου 2009
και ώρα 16:00 μ.μ.
(αυστηρά!)*

στην επόμενη ανοιχτή συνάντηση, η οποία θα φιλοξενηθεί
στο Booze Cooperativa,
Κολοκοτρώνη 57 (α' όροφος), Σύνταγμα,

προκειμένου να ολοκληρώσουμε τη συζήτηση για την έγκριση του καταστατικού, να προχωρήσουμε στην επίσημη ονοματοδοσία της πρωτοβουλίας και να οργανώσουμε τις πρώτες ομάδες εργασίας που θα επεξεργαστούν τα ζητήματα του κλάδου μας. ​


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2009)

Η Πρωτοβουλία Μεταφραστών και Επιμελητών
καλεί όλους τους συναδέλφους

*την Παρασκευή 10 Απριλίου 2009
και ώρα 19:00 μ.μ.*

στην επόμενη ανοιχτή συνάντηση, η οποία θα φιλοξενηθεί
στο *κτίριο του Τμήματος Επικοινωνίας & ΜΜΕ του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών,
Καλαμιώτου 2, Πλατεία Καπνικαρέας*​


----------



## Costas (Apr 9, 2009)

Δεν έχει Χαιρετισμούς αύριο, οπότε κάθεται καλά. :)


----------



## straydog (May 10, 2009)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Μήπως έτυχε να πάει κανείς στην τελευταία συνάντηση ή να γνωρίζει τι εξελίξεις υπάρχουν; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## Kalliana (May 11, 2009)

Συγγνώμη για την άσχετη ερώτηση, σίγουρα έχω χάσει μερικά νήματα, αλλά γιατί ο σύλλογος αυτός δεν ενώνεται για παράδειγμα με ήδη υπάρχοντες συλλόγους που σε γενικές γραμμές ήδη προστατεύουν κατά το δυνατό τα δικαιώματα των μεταφραστών; Πιστεύω πως με μερικές αλλαγούλες στα καταστατικά ήδη υπαρχόντων συλλόγων θα μπορούσε να ενσωματωθεί κι αυτός/ Έτσι και περισσότερα άτομα θα ασχολούνται και, πιστεύω, καλύτερα αποτελέσματα θα έχουμε. Μια ιδέα είναι βέβαια


----------



## Ambrose (May 11, 2009)

Kalliana said:


> Συγγνώμη για την άσχετη ερώτηση, σίγουρα έχω χάσει μερικά νήματα, αλλά γιατί ο σύλλογος αυτός δεν ενώνεται για παράδειγμα με ήδη υπάρχοντες συλλόγους ...



Κι επειδή κι εγώ δεν ασχολούμαι και δεν γνωρίζω τα των συλλόγων, έχω την ίδια απορία. Υπάρχουν αυτή τη στιγμή 3-4 σύλλογοι μεταφραστών και διερμηνέων; Γιατί δεν ενώνονται (η ισχύς εν τη ενώσει);


----------



## Palavra (May 11, 2009)

Όχι, η πρωτοβουλία είναι άσχετη με τους ήδη υπάρχοντες συλλόγους.


----------



## Kalliana (May 12, 2009)

Νομίζω υπάρχουν γύρω στους 6-7 συλλόγους γενικά του κλάδου "Μεταφραστές, Διερμηνείς, Επιμελητές, Διορθωτές" και λοιπά και ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί. Κρίμα όμως γιατί αν κάθε σύλλογος έχει για παράδειγμα από 25 άτομα, τότε όλοι μαζί θα ήταν τουλάχιστον 100 και θα είχαν μεγαλύτερη ισχύ.


----------



## larvatus_prodeo (May 12, 2009)

Χωρίς να έχω παρακολουθήσει από κοντά τη νέα προσπάθεια, και παρότι κάποια στιγμή τη "στόλισα" αγενώς σε ένα σχόλιό μου, οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι είναι η πιο ελπιδοφόρα, η πιο ανοιχτή, η πιο δημοκρατική. Οι άλλοι σύλλογοι που υπάρχουν διαπνέονται μάλλον από υπερβολικό ελιτισμό και θυμίζουν περισσότερο συντεχνίες που καμιά σχέση δεν έχουν με την καθημερινότητα και τα προβλήματα των μεταφραστών. Στους περισσότερους από αυτούς δεν χωράνε (λόγω των κριτηρίων που θέτουν) το 80-90% των μεταφραστών. Επίσης, μου έδωσαν την εντύπωση ότι έχουν λύσει τα οικονομικά τους προβλήματα. Δεν τους έχω ψάξει εξαντλητικά βέβαια, ίσως να αδικώ (πάλι!) κάποιους από αυτούς, αλλά αυτό κατάλαβα. Το επάγγελμα του μεταφραστή είναι από τα πιο δημοκρατικά και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς μπορεί να αποκλείεται ένας μεταφραστής από ένα τέτοιο σύλλογο επειδή δεν έχει πτυχίο από μεταφραστική σχολή, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Αν έχει αποδείξει εκεί που πρέπει ότι είναι μεταφραστής, τότε είναι μεταφραστής.


----------



## Kalliana (May 13, 2009)

larvatus_prodeo said:


> Αν έχει αποδείξει εκεί που πρέπει ότι είναι μεταφραστής, τότε είναι μεταφραστής.


Συγγνώμη αλλά τι ακριβώς εννοείς με το "εκεί που πρέπει";


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2009)

Kalliana said:


> Συγγνώμη αλλά τι ακριβώς εννοείς με το "εκεί που πρέπει";


Αν και η ερώτηση δεν απευθύνεται σ' εμένα, μπορώ να απαντήσω ότι "εκεί που πρέπει" σημαίνει "εκεί που μετράει". On the job. Δηλαδή, καλές και σωστές μεταφράσεις.


----------



## Kalliana (May 13, 2009)

ΟΚ, είπα μήπως εννοούσε μόνο στην εφορία ή κάτι ανάλογο γραφειοκρατικό, γιατί εκεί γίνεται χαμός...!


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2009)

Το μυαλό μου δεν πήγε σε γραφεικοκρατική ερμηνεία. Μάλλον πρέπει να έρθει ο larvatus και να εξηγήσει ο ίδιος τι εννοούσε.


----------



## Kalliana (May 13, 2009)

Επίσης θέλω να πω ότι είναι λίγο αυστηρή η παραπάνω κριτική των συλλόγων, γιατί ένας σύλλογος ενός συγκεκριμένου επαγγέλματος, είναι σύλλογος συγκεκριμένου επαγγέλματος. Δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι είναι "ελιτισμός" τα κριτήρια αποδοχής σε οποιονδήποτε σύλλογο. Για παράδειγμα, υπάρχουν πολλοί ηλεκτρολόγοι, που δουλεύουν κανονικά και πληρώνονται και έχουν πελάτες, αλλά δεν έχουν δίπλωμα ή άδεια και δεν μπορούν να γραφτούν στο σύλλογο ηλεκτρολόγων. Αυτό δεν είναι ελιτισμός πιστεύω! Άσχετα αν είναι οι καλύτεροι ηλεκτρολόγοι του κόσμου! Και μάλλον θα πρέπει να ανοίξει άλλο νήμα γιατί ξεφύγαμε;


----------



## Count Baltar (May 13, 2009)

Να πω κάτι που θέλω να το πω εδώ και καιρό δημοσίως (γιατί κατ' ιδίαν το έχω πει) και δεν βρίσκω την ευκαιρία:

Ας έχουμε υπόψη ότι κάθε φορά που "κλείνει" ένα επάγγελμα, αυτό γίνεται με ανταλλάγματα προς το κράτος. Πολλές φορές, δε, το κράτος προσφέρει το κλείσιμο ενός επαγγέλματος ως αντάλλαγμα για κάτι που ζητάει.

Παράδειγμα ενδεικτικό (αλλά γενικά άσχετο με το δικό μας επάγγελμα, οπότε ας μην αρχίσουν οι συγκρίσεις): οι άδειες δημοσίας χρήσης φορτηγών είναι περιορισμένες με αντάλλαγμα τον διοικητικό καθορισμό των μεταφορικών (σε επίπεδα κάτω από εκείνα που ενδεχομένως θα καθόριζε η αγορά). Κάτι ανάλογο και με τους ταξιτζήδες.


----------



## larvatus_prodeo (May 13, 2009)

Εννοούσα αυτό ακριβώς που είπε η Αλεξάνδρα. Εξάλλου, στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες και γενικώς στο κράτος είσαι ό,τι δηλώσεις, οπότε εκεί δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αυτό το κατάλαβα πολύ καλά όταν έπρεπε να κάνω έναρξη επαγγέλματος κλπ. Είναι γεγονός ότι το συγκεκριμένο επάγγελμα είναι από αυτήν την άποψη ανοχύρωτο (δεν υπάρχει άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος κλπ), αλλά από την άλλη δεν έχω υπόψη μου κάποιον που να παριστάνει για είκοσι ή τριάντα χρόνια τον μεταφραστή χωρίς να ξέρει να μεταφράζει (στην ανάγκη θα μάθει!!). Και επειδή ακριβώς αυτή είναι η κατάσταση (με πολλούς -υποψήφιους ή προσωρινούς ή νέους- μεταφραστές που δεν γνωρίζουν καν αν θα τα καταφέρουν στο συγκεκριμένο επάγγελμα, και με άλλους τόσους που τα έχουν καταφέρει μια χαρά χωρίς κανένα τυπικό προσόν), νομίζω ότι υπήρχε έλλειψη ενός συλλόγου που να αναφέρεται στις ανάγκες όλου αυτού του κόσμου και όχι των δέκα ή είκοσι εκλεκτών που έχουν αυτά ή τα άλλα τυπικά προσόντα. Επομένως δεν κατακρίνω την ύπαρξη κανενός συλλόγου, απλώς λέω ότι χρειαζόταν κάτι πιο ανοιχτό και πιο κοντά στην καθημερινότητα των μεταφραστών. Εύχομαι ο νέος σύλλογος να κινείται όντως σε μια τέτοια κατεύθυνση.


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2009)

larvatus_prodeo said:


> δεν έχω υπόψη μου κάποιον που να παριστάνει για είκοσι ή τριάντα χρόνια τον μεταφραστή χωρίς να ξέρει να μεταφράζει


Εγώ πάλι έχω και όχι μόνο έναν.
Κάτι άλλο που θέλω να πω (και μάλλον πρέπει να μετακομίσουμε) είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να απορρίπτουμε συνολικά τους άλλους συλλόγους. Η Πρωτοβουλία είναι μια πολύ καλή προσπάθεια, από την άλλη ωστόσο οι υπόλοιποι σύλλογοι προσπαθούν να διασφαλίσουν τα μέλη τους, ο καθένας για τους λόγους του. Η ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ για παράδειγμα, μέλος της οποίας είμαι κι εγώ, προσπαθεί να διασφαλίσει τους αποφοίτους του Ιονίου με κριτήριο το πτυχίο, διότι προς το παρόν το ΤΞΓΜΔ είναι το μόνο ΑΕΙ μετάφρασης στην Ελλάδα, έχει πάμπολλα προβλήματα (ας μην τα αναλύσουμε εδώ, ωστόσο) και οι απόφοιτοί του είναι ουσιαστικά ξεκρέμαστοι. Επομένως, εφόσον δεν έχουν λυθεί τα προβλήματα των αποφοίτων, ο σύλλογος ξεκινά πρώτα από εκεί. Δε βρίσκω κάτι κακό και δε θεωρώ ότι χρειάζονται αφορισμοί του τύπου «αυτοί έχουν λυμένα τα προβλήματά τους» γιατί, πίστεψέ με, δεν τα έχουν.

Η Πρωτοβουλία δημιουργήθηκε για να καλύψει ένα κενό. Αυτό είναι πολύ καλό και ελπίζω να έχει και τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Ωστόσο, δε σημαίνει ότι είναι καλύτερη ή χειρότερη από τους υπόλοιπους συλλόγους - απλώς απευθύνεται σε περισσότερο κόσμο.


----------



## Ambrose (May 13, 2009)

larvatus_prodeo said:


> Είναι γεγονός ότι το συγκεκριμένο επάγγελμα είναι από αυτήν την άποψη ανοχύρωτο (δεν υπάρχει άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος κλπ), αλλά από την άλλη δεν έχω υπόψη μου κάποιον που να παριστάνει για είκοσι ή τριάντα χρόνια τον μεταφραστή χωρίς να ξέρει να μεταφράζει (στην ανάγκη θα μάθει!!).



Δεν χρειάζεται να τον παριστάνει για 20 και 30 χρόνια. 1-2 χρόνια είναι υπεραρκετά για να καταστρέψουν το επάγγελμα για όλους. Και το έχουν καταστρέψει το επάγγελμα για όλους. Μάλλον οριστικά. Ένας σύλλογος θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει σε κάποια πράγματα. Και ο λόγος που οι υφιστάμενοι σύλλογοι είναι τόσο κλειστοί είναι προφανώς από αντίδραση στις αρπαχτές. Φαύλος κύκλος δηλαδή, γιατί από τη μία οι αρπαχτές συνεχίζονται και θα συνεχίζονται, οι σύλλογοι προσπαθούν να οχυρωθούν όλο και περισσότερο και τα αδιέξοδα χειροτερεύουν.Και φυσικά, ο κλάδος σήμερα είναι μάλλον αδύνατον να κλείσει, αφού οι κυβερνήσεις θέλουν να ξεπαστρέψουν τους ήδη κλειστούς, πόσο μάλλον να δημιουργήσουν καινούργιους ακόμα και υπό όρους για αυτές ευνοϊκούς. Εκτός κι αν ψηφίζονται νομοσχέδια του παραλόγου όπως έγινε πριν από λίγους μήνες και "κλείνει" συγκεκριμένη μερίδα της αγοράς με αμφιβόλου ποιότητας κριτήρια.

Όσο για τους διάφορους συλλόγους, καλό θα να αρχίσουμε τα βλέπουμε τα πράγματα πιο συλλογικά. Κι οι υπάρχοντες σύλλογοι, ας συνεχίσουν να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους.


----------



## larvatus_prodeo (May 13, 2009)

Φαύλος κύκλος, καλά το είπε ο Ambrose. Έκανα κάποτε μια διαπραγμάτευση με κάποιον εκδότη και ξεκίνησε λέγοντας ότι καμία μετάφραση δεν αξίζει τα λεφτά της. Μου έφερε παράδειγμα έναν μεταφραστή που τον θεωρούσε τον καλύτερο στην Ελλάδα και συμπέρανε: "Αφού κι η δική του ήταν γεμάτη λάθη, τότε όλες έχουν λάθη και δεν αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους". Δέχτηκα λοιπόν να κάνω σκόντο στην τιμή που του πρότεινα (όχι βέβαια λόγω του τρομερού επιχειρήματος) και μετά μπήκα στον πειρασμό να του παραδώσω μια πιο πρόχειρη μετάφραση για να μην είναι οικονομικά ασύμφορη η συμφωνία μας. Φαύλος κύκλος πάλι. Τελικώς αποφάσισα να κάνω ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούσα και να μην ασχοληθώ ξανά με τον συγκεκριμένο εκδότη (όχι πως με είχε ανάγκη και έχασε τον ύπνο του). Δεν ξέρω όμως ποια θα ήταν η απόφασή μου αν πχ είχα παιδιά, οικογένεια, οικονομικά προβλήματα που δεν μπορούν να περιμένουν κλπ. Συμφωνώ λοιπόν ότι είναι φαύλος κύκλος, δεν το αρνούμαι. Θα έβαζα όμως μέσα οπωσδήποτε και τους εκδότες, οι οποίοι έτσι κι αλλιώς προτιμούν πολλές φορές του κατά φαντασίαν μεταφραστές για να γλιτώνουν λεφτά. Το θέμα είναι τι κάνουμε εμείς με αυτούς τους κατά φαντασίαν μεταφραστές. Αν υπάρχει θέμα ως προς αυτό θα επανέλθω.


----------



## Kalliana (May 13, 2009)

Το θέμα είναι πως όπου λαλούν πολλοί κοκκόροι στο τέλος δεν θυμόμαστε ποιος κάνει τι και φυσικά δεν γίνεται να δίνει ο καθένας μας συνδρομή σε όλους, αν και θα είχε πλάκα να πήγαινα σε 5 κοπές πίτας και 9 μαζώξεις, χεχεχε!! Αλλά σοβαρά τώρα, παρόλο που διαβάζω τακτικά τι και πώς, πάντα μπερδεύω ποιος ασχολείται με τι πλέον! Κι έτσι αποφάσισα να απέχω. Όσον αφορά στη συμμετοχή στους συλλόγους, είμαι από τους ανθρώπους που σέβονται τους συνάδελφους μεταφραστές και όσους έχουν αποδείξει την αγάπη τους για τη δουλειά αυτή και δουλεύουν χρόνια κι ας μην είναι μεταφραστές με δίπλωμα, αν και με ενοχλεί που ο γιατρός δηλώνει μεταφραστής αλλά ο μεταφραστής δε δηλώνει γιατρός, παρόλαυτά θεωρώ πως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν άλλα κριτήρια για την εγγραφή σε ένα σύλλογο, όχι μόνο το πτυχίο, αλλά μόνο αν ο σύλλογος ήταν ένας και κατοχύρωνε το επάγγελμα. Έτσι δεν θα έπρεπε κατά τη γνώμη μου να απογοητεύονται ορισμένοι μεταφραστές που δεν μπορούν να μπουν σε ένα σύλλογο γιατί σίγουρα μπορούν να μπουν σε άλλο.


Χεχεχε, μήπως να φτιάξω ένα σύλλογο υπέρ της ένωσης των συλλόγων;;


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2009)

Kalliana said:


> Χεχεχε, μήπως να φτιάξω ένα σύλλογο υπέρ της ένωσης των συλλόγων;;


Πριν από τις εκλογές του 1981, που έφεραν το ΠΑΣΟΚ στην εξουσία για πρώτη φορά, σε συγκέντρωση γιατρών στο Χίλτον με ομιλητή τον Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου, είχε ερωτηθεί ο μακαρίτης αν σκοπεύει να καταργήσει τα ιδιωτικά νοσοκομεία. Και είχε απαντήσει το σοφό, αλλά και πολύ αισιόδοξο, ότι, όταν θα λειτουργούν ικανοποιητικά τα δημόσια νοσοκομεία, θα καταργηθούν από μόνα τους τα ιδιωτικά. Το ίδιο (και με την ίδια υπέρμετρη αισιοδοξία) θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς για τα φροντιστήρια ή τα ιδιωτικά σχολεία: όταν θα κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους τα δημόσια εκπαιδευτήρια κ.λπ.

Οπότε: όταν θα κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά του ένας σύλλογος, θα βάζει καλούς στόχους και θα τους πετυχαίνει, τότε και οι υπόλοιποι σύλλογοι θα πάψουν να έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης. Είμαι υπεραισιόδοξος;


----------



## Ambrose (May 13, 2009)

Εγώ απλά πιστεύω ότι είναι ζήτημα έλλειψης επικοινωνίας και αντίληψης του ευρύτερου συμφέροντος. Πιστεύω επίσης ότι τώρα που αυτός ο σύλλογος είναι στα σκαριά, θα πρέπει να σταλούν προσκλήσεις και στους άλλους (και άντε με το καλό να ονομαστούμε Γλωσσικό & Μεταφραστικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας.)


----------



## stathis (May 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Είμαι υπεραισιόδοξος;


Εντελώς, Αντρέα μου.
Μέχρι στιγμής, οι σύλλογοι κλείνουν μάλλον επειδή δεν κάνουν οι ίδιοι σωστά τη δουλειά τους, και όχι επειδή κάποιος άλλος την κάνει καλύτερα από αυτούς.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 13, 2009)

larvatus_prodeo said:


> Δεν ξέρω όμως ποια θα ήταν η απόφασή μου αν πχ είχα παιδιά, οικογένεια, οικονομικά προβλήματα που δεν μπορούν να περιμένουν κλπ.



Γι' αυτό και 'γω, που είμαι άνθρωπος με παιδιά, οικογένεια και οικονομικά προβλήματα που δεν μπορούν να περιμένουν, αλλά δίνω κάμποσες μάχες στο πεδίο της τιμολόγησης, τα παίρνω στην κράνα με όσους δεν έχουν τίποτα από τα παραπάνω και παρόλα αυτά κάθονται να τους εκμεταλλεύεται ο πάσα ένας.


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2009)

Φυσικά, το ρεζουμέ είναι το πώς το χειριζόμαστε εμείς το οικονομικό.


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Γι' αυτό και 'γω, που είμαι άνθρωπος με παιδιά, οικογένεια και οικονομικά προβλήματα που δεν μπορούν να περιμένουν, αλλά δίνω κάμποσες μάχες στο πεδίο της τιμολόγησης, τα παίρνω στην κράνα με όσους δεν έχουν τίποτα από τα παραπάνω και παρόλα αυτά κάθονται να τους εκμεταλλεύεται ο πάσα ένας.


Όταν προσφάτως πληρώθηκα για κάτι δύσκολο και χρονοβόρο με πολύ λιγότερα χρήματα απ' ό,τι άξιζε το πρότζεκτ --για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι κοστολογήθηκε ως υποτιτλισμός και όχι ως τεχνική μετάφραση-- κατέστησα σαφές ότι δεν πρόκειται να ξαναδεχτώ όμοιο πρότζεκτ, παρά μόνο στη σωστή τιμή. Αναζητείται αυτή τη στιγμή θύμα για να ανατεθεί το επόμενο αρχείο της ίδιας σειράς. Και σίγουρα θα βρεθεί, γιατί δεν έχει σημασία αν το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι για τα σκουπίδια, μόνο η τιμή θα έχει σημασία.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2009)

Έχω τύψεις που ξέχασα να ανεβάσω ειδοποίηση για την προηγούμενη Συνάντηση, της 5ης Μαΐου, και μεγαλύτερες ακόμη που δεν πήγα(με). Οπότε:

*Η Πρωτοβουλία Μεταφραστών και Επιμελητών
καλεί όλους τους συναδέλφους

την Κυριακή 24 Μαΐου 2009 και ώρα 18:30

στην επόμενη ανοιχτή συνάντηση,
η οποία θα φιλοξενηθεί στα γραφεία τού
Συλλόγου Υπαλλήλων Βιβλίου-Χάρτου,
Λόντου 6 (2ος όροφος), Εξάρχεια,*

προκειμένου να καταλήξουμε οριστικά στο ολοκληρωμένο πλέον καταστατικό,
να καταλήξουμε στο όνομα του σωματείου
και να συζητήσουμε για το αρχικό μας κείμενο επικοινωνίας.​
Περισσότερα: http://prwtobouliametafrastwnepimelitwn.blogspot.com/


----------



## Costas (May 21, 2009)

nickel said:


> Οπότε: όταν θα κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά του ένας σύλλογος, θα βάζει καλούς στόχους και θα τους πετυχαίνει, τότε και οι υπόλοιποι σύλλογοι θα πάψουν να έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης. Είμαι υπεραισιόδοξος;



Είμαι ασυνδικάλιστος, αλλά, παρά το ότι μου αρέσει αυτή η πρωτοβουλία, δεν σημαίνει ότι η παρουσία ενός, έστω και καλού, καταργεί τους άλλους. Γιατί, μήπως αν υποδιαιρεθεί ο μεγάλος σε επιμέρους, το ίδιο πράγμα δεν θα είναι;
Πόσο μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει, π.χ., έναν μεταφραστή που δουλεύει αποκλειστικά ή σχεδόν στα εγχειρίδια χρήσης, το ζήτημα των δικαιωμάτων; Δίνω απλώς ένα παράδειγμα.


----------



## Zazula (May 22, 2009)

Πάνε πια οι εποχές που 'κανες μια δουλειά ή αποκτούσες μια εξειδίκευση κι είχες καθαρίσει για μια ζωή. Τώρα ο μεταφραστής τεχνικών εγχειριδίων μπορεί να κάνει αύριο και επιμέλειες βιβλίων, ο δε υποτιτλιστής ντοκιμαντέρ να κάνει αύριο μεταφράσεις για ένα λεξικό. Λόγω διαπίδυσης όλοι οι χώροι και τα αντικείμενα αποτελούν δυνητικώς πεδία ενασχόλησης όλων μας. :)


----------



## Costas (May 23, 2009)

Μα δεν νομίζω πως και σε "άλλες εποχές" υπήρχε ποτέ εμπόδιο να κάνει κανείς και τα δύο ή και τα τρία. Παρ' όλα αυτά, συνήθως ειδικεύεται κανείς, είτε από γούστο, είτε επειδή φτιάχνει έτσι έναν κύκλο ομοειδών πελατών, είτε γιατί, κακά τα ψέματα, δεν είναι ούτε μπορεί κανείς να είναι παντογνώστης. Πιστεύω δηλαδή πως αυτοί που πηδάνε (με επιτυχία...) από το ένα στο άλλο πολύ καλά κάνουνε (και κάνανε), αλλά αποτελούν μειονότητα. Ο πολυτεχνίτης δεν είναι απαραίτητα καλός μάστορας σε όλα. Μπορεί απλώς να τα καταφέρνει τσάτρα-πάτρα.
Εγώ, τουλάχιστον, μεταφράζω μόνο βιβλία, και ξέρω και πολλούς/ές άλλους/ες σαν κι εμένα. Δεν έχω πειστεί ότι αποτελώ λείψανο μιας άλλης εποχής. Αλλά κι αν κάνω και καμιάν άλλη δουλειά, που θα αντιπροσωπεύει το 5% της καριέρας μου, δεν σημαίνει ότι εξαλείφεται το 95% και τα ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά του (π.χ. διεκδίκηση πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων). Άλλωστε, εδώ έχουμε γνωστό και μη εξαιρετέο άνθρωπο ο οποίος έχει δηλώσει επανειλημμένα ότι... δεν είναι μεταφραστής, αλλά λεξικογράφος! :)


----------



## Kalliana (May 25, 2009)

Costas said:


> Πόσο μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει, π.χ., έναν μεταφραστή που δουλεύει αποκλειστικά ή σχεδόν στα εγχειρίδια χρήσης, το ζήτημα των δικαιωμάτων; Δίνω απλώς ένα παράδειγμα.



Από λίγο έως καθόλου, ωστόσο αν για τα δικαιώματα υπήρχε σύλλογος 1000 ατόμων, αντί για σύλλογο 30 ατόμων, δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα; Εγώ απλά υποστηρίζω πως εδώ δεν ταιριάζει να σπάει ένας μεγάλος σύλλογος σε πολλούς μικρούς, γιατί ένας μεγάλος, με περισσότερα μέλη αθροιστικά, ίσως έχει ισχυρότερη φωνή, σε σχέση με 7-8 μικρούς.
Κι επίσης, αν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο έχεις συμφέρον να ανήκεις στον ένα σύλλογο για αυτό το δικαίωμα και στον άλλον για άλλο δικαίωμα, δεν είναι κρίμα να πληρώνεις δύο συνδρομές κλπ κλπ;; Τελείως ταπεινή και "the-crisis-affected-my-wallet" γνώμη


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2009)

*ΙΔΡΥΤΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΕΛΕΥΣΗ
και εκλογή Διοικούσας Επιτροπής*

Παρασκευή 29 Μαΐου 2009, 6:30 μ.μ.

Σύλλογος Υπαλλήλων Βιβλίου-Χάρτου,
Λόντου 6 (2ος όροφος), Εξάρχεια.

Όσο πιο πολλοί, τόσο πιο καλά.

http://prwtobouliametafrastwnepimelitwn.blogspot.com/​


----------



## Alexandra (May 29, 2009)

Εγώ θα είμαι εκεί. Προτίθεται κανένας άλλος;


----------



## stathis (May 29, 2009)

Εγώ πολύ θα ήθελα, πραγματικά, αλλά αν δεν τελειώσω μια δουλειά που έχω αναλάβει δεν με ξεπλένει κανένας σύλλογος μετά...

Όσοι πάτε, έχετε υπόψη ότι το απόγευμα έχουν συγκέντρωση στην Ομόνοια μετανάστες και αντιρατσιστικές οργανώσεις, ενώ στη Μητρόπολη θα μαζευτούν οι φίλοι μας τα ζώα (γνωστοί και ως -μπλιαχ!- χρυσαυγίτες). Κοκοκόλαση!


----------



## Alexandra (May 29, 2009)

Αμάν! Με το μετρό θα πάω, αλλά δεν θα ήθελα να βρεθώ εν μέσω δακρυγόνων και εκτόξευσης αντικειμένων. Τι ώρα είναι η συγκέντρωση των μεταναστών;


----------



## Palavra (May 29, 2009)

Στις 6.
http://www.tvxs.gr/v12729

Από τον αποπάνω σύνδεσμο:
Την ίδια ώρα περίπου, ωστόσο, σύμφωνα με την εφημερίδα «το Βήμα», ακροδεξιοί με την υπογραφή «Επιτροπή Εθνικής Μνήμης» καλούν σε συγκέντρωση, προκειμένου να τιμηθεί, όπως σημειώνεται σε ανακοίνωσή τους, «η αντίσταση του αυτοκράτορα Κωνσταντίνου Παλαιολόγου στους Οθωμανούς», με την ευκαιρία της επετείου της Άλωσης της Κωνσταντινούπολης. 
Ό,τι και να 'πω λίγο θα 'ναι.


----------



## stathis (May 29, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Τι ώρα είναι η συγκέντρωση των μεταναστών;


Δεν ξέρω, εγώ θα πάω στην άλλη. 
(μπρρρρρρρρρ...)


----------



## Alexandra (May 29, 2009)

Άσε, το βρήκα, στις 6 είναι. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, μάλλον το βρίσκω προβληματικό να παραστώ. Πραγματικά δεν έχω καμιά διάθεση να δω ούτε τους μεν στο Σύνταγμα ούτε τους δε στην Ομόνοια.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 29, 2009)

stathis said:


> Εγώ πολύ θα ήθελα, πραγματικά, αλλά αν δεν τελειώσω μια δουλειά που έχω αναλάβει δεν με ξεπλένει κανένας σύλλογος μετά...
> 
> Όσοι πάτε, έχετε υπόψη ότι το απόγευμα έχουν συγκέντρωση στην Ομόνοια μετανάστες και αντιρατσιστικές οργανώσεις, ενώ στη Μητρόπολη θα μαζευτούν οι φίλοι μας τα ζώα (γνωστοί και ως -μπλιαχ!- χρυσαυγίτες). Κοκοκόλαση!



Παρασκευή 29 Μαΐου 2009, 6:30 μ.μ.
Σύλλογος Υπαλλήλων Βιβλίου-Χάρτου

και ασκήσεις επί χάρτου.. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2009)

*Πρακτικά, Διοικούσα Επιτροπή, Ιδρυτικά Μέλη κ.ά.*
Επειδή, λόγω των ευρωεκλογών, το καταστατικό δεν είναι δυνατόν να κατατεθεί στο Πρωτοδικείο νωρίτερα από την Τετάρτη 10 Ιουνίου, όσοι συνάδελφοι θα ήθελαν να συμπεριληφθούν στα *ιδρυτικά μέλη*, μπορούν να το υπογράψουν την Τετάρτη 3 Ιουνίου, από τις 10.00 ως τις 11.30 το πρωί στο καφέ Κόκκοι (Διδότου και Ασκληπιού γωνία) ή την Πέμπτη 4 Ιουνίου, από τις 19.00 ως τις 21.00 στα γραφεία του Συλλόγου Υπαλλήλων Βιβλίου-Χάρτου (Λόντου 6, Εξάρχεια). Παρακαλούνται οι συνάδελφοι να έχουν μαζί τους από 30 ευρώ.​
Περισσότερα εδώ:
http://prwtobouliametafrastwnepimelitwn.blogspot.com/2009/06/29-2009.html


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2009)

*Ανοιχτή Συνέλευση
Πρωτοβουλίας Μεταφραστών - Επιμελητών

Παρασκευή 26 Ιουνίου 2009
ώρα 19:00
στα γραφεία του Συλλόγου Υπαλλήλων Βιβλίου-Χάρτου
Λόντου 6 (2ος όροφος), Εξάρχεια*​
Στο μπλογκ της Πρωτοβουλίας θα βρείτε και αρχείο Powerpoint που μπορείτε να στείλετε σε φίλους σας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2009)

Και μην αμελήσετε το Powerpoint! Δεν είναι ούτε _μονοπλάνο_, ούτε _μονολήψη_, αλλά αξίζει να το δείξετε και πιο πέρα! _Κύδος_ στο σκηνοθέτη :)


----------



## stathis (Jun 26, 2009)

Θα πάει κανείς σήμερα στην Πρωτοβουλία;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 26, 2009)

Ξέρω ότι θα πάει ο Nickel. Εγώ έχω σεμινάριο μέχρι τις 9, όταν τελειώσω θα πάρω τηλέφωνο τον Νίκο να δω σε ποια φάση βρίσκεται η συνέλευση, κι αν έχει ψωμί ακόμα, θα πάω κι εγώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2009)

Θα είναι απόψε ο nickel κέντρο; Ωχωχωχ χοχοχό! Αν έχει ψωμί εγώ δεν θα πάω, αλλά αν έχει μπίρα το συζητάμε.


----------



## anna (Jun 26, 2009)

Εγώ θέλω να έρθω αλλά πρέπει να φύγω στις 8 - είμαι και φιλότεχνη, τρομάρα μου. Υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να αρχίσει ακριβώς στην ώρα της; Αν και νομίζω ότι την ξέρω την απάντηση...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2009)

Άρχισε στις 7.30 και τελείωσε στις 9, και με αρκετό νέο κόσμο...


----------



## stathis (Jun 27, 2009)

Πράγματι, δεν κράτησε πολύ αυτή τη φορά. Υπήρχαν καμιά 50αριά άτομα, με τουλάχιστον το ένα τρίτο να έρχεται για πρώτη φορά.
Μετά από μια σύντομη σύνδεση με τα προηγούμενα, η συζήτηση περιστράφηκε γύρω από τη δημιουργία διαφόρων ομάδων εργασίας, και κάπου εκεί άρχισαν οι συνήθεις ατέρμονες συζητήσεις: αν τα μέλη κάθε ομάδας θα βρίσκονται από κοντά ή μέσω ίντερνετ, αν οι συναντήσεις των ομάδων θα πρέπει είναι ανοιχτές σε όλους ή κλειστές, τι είναι πιο λειτουργικό, τι είναι πιο δημοκρατικό, κλπ κλπ... Τελικά φτιάχτηκε μια πρώτη ομάδα, η οποία (αν κατάλαβα καλά) θα συντάξει ένα ερωτηματολόγιο που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί στη συνέχεια για να καταγράψει την εργασιακή πραγματικότητα του χώρου (αμοιβές, προβλήματα, κλπ).
Last but not least, ακούστηκαν πολλές φωνές υπέρ της δημιουργίας ενός site/forum, καθώς η τωρινή λίστα θεωρείται κατά γενική ομολογία ανεπαρκής και προσωρινή λύση. Προτάθηκε να φτιαχτεί μια ομάδα εργασίας _και_ για αυτό... :)
Όσον αφορά τις επόμενες κινήσεις, το καταστατικό αναμένεται να εγκριθεί τον Νοέμβρη, ενώ δεν πρόκειται να γίνει άλλη συνέλευση μέσα στο καλοκαίρι.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2009)

Κάποιος από τα μέλη τού υπό ίδρυση Συλλόγου Μεταφραστών-Επιμελητών-Διορθωτών, ΣΜΕΔ, έστησε ένα φόρουμ, επειδή η λίστα του google ήταν δύσχρηστη.
http://smed.forumotion.net/


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2009)

ΝΕΑ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΛΕΥΣΗ
Κυριακή, 27 Σεπτεμβρίου 2009, 19:00
Αυτόνομο Στέκι,
Ζωοδόχου Πηγής 95-97 και Ισαύρων, Εξάρχεια​


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 18, 2009)

Στη σημερινή συνέλευση στο Booze πρόκειται να πάει κανείς; 

Νέα Ανοιχτή Συνέλευση - Κυριακή 18 Οκτωβρίου 2009
Η Πρωτοβουλία Μεταφραστών και Επιμελητών
καλεί όλους τους συναδέλφους
την Κυριακή 18 Οκτωβρίου 2009
και ώρα 17:00
στην επόμενη ανοιχτή συνάντηση, η οποία θα φιλοξενηθεί
στο Booze Cooperativa,
Κολοκοτρώνη 57 (α' όροφος), Αθήνα
προκειμένου να συζητήσουμε:
* Το ερωτηματολόγιο καταγραφής του επαγγελματικού μας χώρου
* Τη λειτουργία της υπάρχουσας ηλεκτρονικής λίστας
ή ενός νέου ηλεκτρονικού φόρουμ
* Τη συγκρότηση ομάδων εργασίας
(για ασφαλιστικά και φορολογικά ζητήματα,
για την ανάπτυξη επαφών με την επαρχία,
για τη χαρτογράφηση του χώρου των μεταφραστικών γραφείων / εταιρειών υποτιτλισμού).​


----------



## diceman (Oct 18, 2009)

Εγώ θα πάω.


----------



## stathis (Oct 30, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Κάποιος από τα μέλη τού υπό ίδρυση Συλλόγου Μεταφραστών-Επιμελητών-Διορθωτών, ΣΜΕΔ, έστησε ένα φόρουμ, επειδή η λίστα του google ήταν δύσχρηστη.
> http://smed.forumotion.net/


Το έστησε μεν, αλλά δεν το δουλεύει δε. Ουσιαστικά το φόρουμ είναι κενό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2009)

Η Πρωτοβουλία Μεταφραστών – Επιμελητών

καλεί όλους τους συναδέλφους

*την Κυριακή 1 Νοεμβρίου 2009
και ώρα 17:00*

στην επόμενη ανοιχτή συνέλευση, που θα φιλοξενηθεί

*στο Booze Cooperativa,*
Κολοκοτρώνη 57 (α' όροφος), Αθήνα


προκειμένου να συζητήσουμε τα εξής:
– συγκρότηση ομάδων προεργασίας για ζητήματα του επαγγελματικού μας χώρου,
– εξεύρεση χώρων φιλοξενίας των συνελεύσεών μας,
– διαμόρφωση ερωτηματολογίου καταγραφής του επαγγελματικού μας χώρου
κ.ά.​


----------



## stathis (Nov 17, 2009)

Η Πρωτοβουλία Μεταφραστών - Επιμελητών

καλεί όλους τους συναδέλφους

*την Κυριακή 22 Νοεμβρίου 2009 και ώρα 18:00*

στην επόμενη ανοιχτή συνέλευση, που θα φιλοξενηθεί

*στα γραφεία του Συλλόγου Υπαλλήλων Βιβλίου-Χάρτου, Λόντου 6 (2ος όροφος), Εξάρχεια*.

Θεματολογία της συνέλευσης:
- Συνοπτική παρουσίαση στοιχείων από τις καρτέλες των μελών της πρωτοβουλίας
- Σύντομη παρουσίαση κάθε ομάδας εργασίας σχετικά με τα πεπραγμένα της
- Συζήτηση του ερωτηματολογίου καταγραφής του επαγγελματικού μας χώρου​


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2010)

Η Πρωτοβουλία Μεταφραστών-Επιμελητών εύχεται σε όλους τους συναδέλφους ευτυχισμένο το 2010 και σας καλεί στην πρώτη συνέλευση του 2010.

την Κυριακή 17 Ιανουαρίου 2010 στις 18:00
στο Κέντρο Ισπανικής, Πορτογαλικής και Καταλανικής γλώσσας ABANICO,
οδός Κολοκοτρώνη 12, 1ος όροφος, Αθήνα
(πίσω από την Παλαιά Βουλή, κοντά στην οδό Σταδίου)​
Σύμφωνα με το κάλεσμα,

«θα μιλήσουμε για:
την πορεία επίσημης έγκρισης του Καταστατικού μας, 
τη διαμόρφωση του γενικού ερωτηματολογίου καταγραφής του επαγγελματικού μας χώρου, καθώς και τον εμπλουτισμό του από ομάδες συναδέλφων υποτιτλιστών και εργαζόμενων σε μεταφραστικά γραφεία, 
την εξεύρεση έδρας του Συλλόγου μας (ΣΜΕΔ), 
την προώθηση δράσεων των ομάδων εργασιών, κυρίως τις προτάσεις της ομάδας επικοινωνίας/προώθησης του ΣΜΕΔ, 
τρόπους δημοσιοποίησης θέσεων και αιτημάτων μας εν όψει της ψήφισης νέου φορολογικού νομοσχεδίου, που αφορά ιδιαίτερα την κατηγορία ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών, 
άλλα θέματα εργασιακής επικαιρότητας.»

http://prwtobouliametafrastwnepimelitwn.blogspot.com/


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2010)

*Μετά την έγκριση του Καταστατικού του Συλλόγου Μεταφραστών-Επιμελητών-Διορθωτών από το Πρωτοδικείο, *

καλούμε όλους τους συναδέλφους σε 

*Νέα Ανοιχτή Συνέλευση* 
την *Κυριακή 24 Ιανουαρίου 2010*, στις 18.00 
στο *Κέντρο Ισπανικής, Πορτογαλικής και Καταλανικής Γλώσσας ABANICO*, 
οδός Κολοκοτρώνη 12, 1ος όροφος, Αθήνα 
(πίσω από την Παλαιά Βουλή, κοντά στην οδό Σταδίου), 


για να δρομολογήσουμε τις διαδικασίες συγκρότησής μας σε σωματείο.

Η προσέλευση όλων κρίνεται πολύτιμη.
Παρακαλούμε προωθήστε το μήνυμα σε όσους περισσότερους συναδέλφους μπορείτε.
Πρωτοβουλία Μεταφραστών-Επιμελητών

http://prwtobouliametafrastwnepimelitwn.blogspot.com/​


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 23, 2010)

Θα παραστεί κάποιος μήπως; Αν υπάρχει παρέα, μπορεί να κατηφορίσω κι εγώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2010)

*Εγγραφές Μελών ΣΜΕΔ*

*Πρωτοβουλία Μεταφραστών - Επιμελητών
Εγγραφές Μελών ΣΜΕΔ*

Εν όψει των *πρώτων εκλογών *του νεοϊδρυθέντος σωματείου μας τον Μάρτιο, καλούμε τους συναδέλφους μεταφραστές, επιμελητές, διορθωτές και υποτιτλιστές να εγγραφούν μέλη στον *Σύλλογο Μεταφραστών – Επιμελητών – Διορθωτών (ΣΜΕΔ)*.

Οι εγγραφές κατά το προσεχές διάστημα θα γίνουν με τρεις τρόπους:

α. Τις παρακάτω ημέρες και ώρες, στα *γραφεία* του συλλόγου, *Μαυρικίου 8 & Μαυρομιχάλη, Νεάπολη Εξαρχείων.*

*Τρίτη 9/2:* 6-8 μ.μ.
*Τετάρτη 10/2:* 10-12 π.μ.
*Πέμπτη 11/2:* 6-8 μ.μ.
*Παρασκευή 12/2:* 10-12 π.μ.
*Τρίτη 16/2:* 5-7 μ.μ.
*Τετάρτη 17/2:* 10-12 π.μ.
*Πέμπτη 18/2:* 1-4 μ.μ.

β. Στην ανοιχτή γενική συνέλευση την *Κυριακή 21/2*. Η συνέλευση θα αρχίσει στις *6 μ.μ.* και θα γίνει στο κέντρο ισπανικής γλώσσας *Abanico*, Κολοκοτρώνη 12, 1ος όροφος (πίσω από την Παλιά Βουλή).

γ. Ταχυδρομικώς, στη διεύθυνση: *ΤΘ 21028, 11410, Αθήνα*.

Όποιος θέλει να γραφτεί στο σωματείο υποβάλλει:

1. μια _*γραπτή αίτηση εγγραφής*_, στην οποία δηλώνει ότι αποδέχεται τις διατάξεις του καταστατικού και τις αποφάσεις των γενικών συνελεύσεων (το καταστατικό και η αίτηση εγγραφής είναι αναρτημένα στο blog του συλλόγου· μπορούν να αποσταλούν και ταχυδρομικώς σε όποιον το επιθυμεί· θα είναι διαθέσιμα κατά τις ώρες των εγγραφών)

2. μια *φωτοτυπία αποδεικτικού της ιδιότητάς του*, όπως ορίζει το καταστατικό (π.χ. βιβλιάριο ασφαλίσεως, δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών, απόδειξη επαγγελματικής δαπάνης, συμφωνητικό, ταυτότητα εντύπου ή κολοφώνας βιβλίου, κ.ο.κ.).

Αφού εξεταστούν οι αιτήσεις, οι αιτούντες θα ειδοποιηθούν για την εγγραφή τους.

Για να έχει κάποιος δικαίωμα ψήφου στις εκλογές του Μαρτίου, θα πρέπει να είναι μέλος του ΣΜΕΔ και να έχει πληρώσει την ετήσια εισφορά του για το 2010.

_Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για την ημερομηνία των εκλογών, την επιστολική ψήφο, το ύψος και τους τρόπους καταβολής της εισφοράς, καθώς και για τη διαδικασία υποβολής υποψηφιοτήτων για τα όργανα του συλλόγου θα δημοσιευτούν στον Τύπο και στο blog μας μέσα στον Φεβρουάριο._

(Από τον ιστότοπο του ΣΜΕΔ)​


----------

